# Ideal weight for an Arab to carry?



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm 175 & I ride a 15.2 or 15.3 Arabian, about 900 lbs. I also used to ride a 14.2, maybe 775 lb Arabian. Neither seem to care. Our Appy is 14.3 & 830 lbs, 3/4 Arabian, and he doesn't seem to mind me.

Ideal? With any horse, lighter is preferable...but realistically, what size is the Arabian, what type of riding, is the Arabian well-broke or green broke, what type of saddle, how long, how often, how fast or hard, how good a rider...lots of factors.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Not something that can be answered like that. It depends on the individual horse: size, fitness level, conformation, horse's weight and rider ability are a few things that come to mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

^ Agree, forgot about that.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

I was riding my Arab boy regularly at walk/trot/gallop @ 255 american pounds.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Not something that can be answered like that. It depends on the individual horse: size, fitness level, conformation, horse's weight and rider ability are a few things that come to mind.


 agree. how big is the arab? dainty, light boned, halter style? stocky working type? short, strong back or weak back, starting to sway? good legs, or a major conformational defect?

as far as the rider, are they experienced and balanced, or beginner with a tendency to bounce? a light beginner can do more damage by bouncing around then a heavy but balanced rider will. 

so I guess the answer would be, potentially any where from a small child up to over 200lb, depending on the circumstances mentioned above.


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

She is around 800-900 pounds from what I have heard, I am a beginner and I slightly bounce in the saddle, but am being taught out of it. She has nice, well-built legs, and her discipline is Western. I now borrow a saddle from a staff member who has a Arab who is identical to mine, except for the mane and tail. She is dainty with some muscle. She has a short strong back, no swaying.


----------

